# In need of some cute names for a french bulldog?



## Saures

In the next month or so, I'll be finding myself with a male french bulldog pup, but clueless on names!
Any names are welcome, but I thought a cliché french name would suit him best! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kingkongpet

How about _King Kong_? Just fine for a male bulldog, I think.


----------



## kathylcsw

Pierre is a cliche French name.


----------



## Polywoggy

Toad or Popeye. Jauques or Cousteau?


----------



## osdbmom

Jean Claud Van Damm


----------



## Mutts

-Gaspard
-Claude
-Armand
-Antoine
-Jacques
-Octave
-Gustave
-Baptiste 
-Henri
-Louis
-Alphonse
-Eugène

Are/were all pretty common french names at one time or another. 
Or you can always add Jean or Marc at the beginning of any of those, if you like that better. Ex: Jean-Claude, Marc-Antoine, Jean-Jacques, Marc-Henri, Jean-Louis, Marc-Alphonse, etc..


----------



## Polywoggy

Poutine! Hmm... perhaps it's time for lunch!
Actually, if you look at a map of France, it has a lot of place-names that may be suitable too.
http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/europe/lgcolor/frcolor.htm


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Shoot. If it was a female pup I was willing to let you have my Frenchie name, because the odds I will ever own a Frenchie are very small. I would name a female Lt. Anita VanBuren. Though for a male I think Detective Lenny Briscoe would work..


----------



## wvasko

Why not get your pup, live with it and check out personality and a name will come. The dog does not know he is a french bulldog so any name that you like will be fine.


----------



## CricketLoops

Squat.

Name it Squat.


----------



## pugmom

Frog Dog....I have a good friend with a frenchy name Axl


----------



## katG

Yoda, Bubba, Tuffy, Gus, Buddy, Jose, Chuck, Sonny (like in the movie due date) haha I dunno.. something silly! My dog's name is Trucker (named by the son of the owner of my dog's parents. He named all the puppies and we just kept the name... plus my fiance is a truck driver.. weird).


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Name it, Mooch.


----------



## BellaPup

Mr. Snuffleupagus - "Gus" for short......heeheehee


----------



## marsha=whitie

osdbmom said:


> Jean Claud Van Damm


+1
[message too short]


----------



## meggels

Next frenchie I have will be Grover or Stitch.


----------



## JohnJ

Here's some,
Frog
Batman
Ears
Radar


----------



## luvntzus

I like Pierre, Jacques, Gustave, and Armand. Btw, I love Frenchies so please post pics!


----------



## JohnJ

Napoleon!!!


----------



## JiveDadson

Vadrouilleur (French for Rover)


----------



## InkedMarie

Louie is a cute name for a Frenchie!
My favorite author has frenchies in his books, the first was Spike. He died and they have a female now named Blanche. The author is Jonathan Kellerman, the male character who owns the frenchie is Alex Delaware, his girlfriend is Robin. His best friend is Milo Sturgis.
So, if I ever get a boy, it'll be Spike, Alex or Milo
If it's a girl, Blanche or Robin (I hate Robin for a dog so Blanche it'll be)


----------

